# East Canyon report 5/13



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I headed up solo yesterday to take a break from Willard.
When i got on the water it was a bit breezy but pleasant. I started trolling Curleyslures on the west side at 20' and 10'. I had a fish on before i could get the other pole out! A nice 18" holdover with worms. I got that rod back out and started rigging the other up to see it come off the downrigger clip again. Another nice 18" fish. I finally got the other rod set up with a pink wedding ring and put them both out. It took another half hour to find more fish but it was constant catching and missing hits for the next 3 hours. Most fish were 12" to 15" with 6 going about 18" and fat. The wind came up a little so i went into the wakeless arm on the north east and tried to find some bass or crappie. First cast with a jig yielded a 6" smallie. Nothing else for the next hour so i decided to go look for crappie. I found several dozen small males in the weed tops but spooked them before i could cast. I never did catch a crappie.
The wind got out of control for about an hour so i decided to leave. When i got the the ramp it calmed down to glass but i was fished out. I tried for bass next to the ramp for 1/2 hour but no hits. Called it quits and headed home. Tally for the day: 1 runt smallie and over 20 trout, all rainbows. I can't seem to find the tigers in the spring and summer. Water temp was in the mid 50's most of the day.
A word of caution, most of the trout i caught and released took 30 seconds or more to revive. The first 3 fish i released turned belly up and i had to go back and revive them before they went back down. Not sure what that is all about. Anyway, there is GREAT trout fishing up there right now. Best lures were the Curleys pink tiger and orange tiger and pink wedding rings with a crawler trolled at 1.7 to 2.3 mph. Most fish were within 20' of the surface with some right on it. 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good to know! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if Hwy 65 between Little Dell and EC is open yet?


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great fishing! Thanks! And yes, Hwy 65 is open for business chaser!


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

I also went to EC yesterday and was catching little 10" - 12" fish closer to the surface on pop gear and a worm. Fish did seem a little lathargic. I was surprised how many people were already there. Talked to a bunch of grumpy old guys that said if I caught something over 14" to consider myself luck. Thought they were kidding but now not so much.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

On Thursday, me and the little brother hit EC after getting skunked at Echo. Fishing from the bank at Taylor Hollow. We caught and released a dozen between that went 14 to 19 inches.


----------

